# The Search For Supper Ends at Publix



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterday after work, I stopped by the beach to look for Pompano with plans of having Grilled Pompano for Supper. Looked for a good while and didn't see one. Did see several larger Redfish though. 

Changed Plans and went to a very reliable Flounder Hole with the intent of changing the main course to Flounder. I jigged the bottom and caught everything but Flounder. 

Black Sea Bass - 5
Pinfish - 4 
Spanish Mack -1
Ladyfish - 2
PigFish -3
Octopus - 2
Gag Grouper - 2
Skate -1
Puffer -1
Squirrelfish -1 
Croaker -1



I did hook two Flounder but lost them as I made an effort to lift them from the water. 

Very Different Trip.

Dinner ended up being Grilled Chicken Breast Sandwiches with Shrimp on Butter Baked Ritz Crackers topped with Jalapenos and Cheese. 


.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would eat that octopus. Put it in the pressure cooker with an onion and some lemons. 

Nice catch, even if you didn't get what you were looking for.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a heck of a hole...two cephlapods (sic)?! Dang, you didn't catch pompano? I thought they were out there. I hope they are Fri 27th when I'll be looking.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Butcherpen said:


> That's a heck of a hole...two cephlapods (sic)?! Dang, you didn't catch pompano? I thought they were out there. I hope they are Fri 27th when I'll be looking.


 
*It is a Heck of a Hole. I have stopped by it several times after or before work and got my limit of Flounder very quickly......Like less than 20 minutes quickly. It is a very Public Place, if you noticed in the picture there is a kernal of corn on the concrete where someone had fed the birds..........*

*I did look for Pompano for a good while, but Dark was coming and Supper was coming with it. I think I was just in the wrong place at the right time.*

*On a Good Note........How about that Super Collosal Inshore Slam, with the optional Scooter Stick. *




.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Man that octopus needs to go on a hook and get sent about 200' down.......you didn't catch dinner but at least you were fishing!


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Busy evening for you. Which beach were you fishing?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats that's a good variety!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> Busy evening for you. Which beach were you fishing?


 
*Hey Jerome,*

*I was not in Orange Beach or Pensacola.....*

*If someone can tell me where I was at I will give them 10 Pompano Jigs their choice of color, shape and weight, and an Incredible Ling Jig that is worthy of being called Art. *



.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Next to Hathaway Bridge - Panama City?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The jetty near the Waikiki Aquarium in Hawaii. :yes:

BTW, that looks like a cigarette butt in the pic.......


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Port St Joe


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

jryno said:


> Next to Hathaway Bridge - Panama City?


 
*Pretty good Guess, but that's not it. *


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> The jetty near the Waikiki Aquarium in Hawaii. :yes:
> 
> BTW, that looks like a cigarette butt in the pic.......


 

*I wish that was right, but unfortunately it's not. *



.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

inshorecatch said:


> Port St Joe


 

*Nope, it's not in Port St. Joe. *

*It is a specific place quite smaller than a city or bay. It is a place anyone can get to and often there are many people there. *



.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Bay Front Auditorium in Pensacola


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i do not like guessing games and you have given me and i have purchased many "conner jigs" so, just bring me fish and we can call it even...j/k...

i love my publix and $10 for a cooked chicken and two sides and rolls is a deal...


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

That's very cool. I've never caught an octopus, or seen one in person for that matter. What do they eat?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

beeritself said:


> That's very cool. I've never caught an octopus, or seen one in person for that matter. What do they eat?


I haven't caught an octopus either but I have caught an octopus tentacle.I didn't know what it was until I saw the little sucker things.

Im guessing palafox pier


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

jryno said:


> Bay Front Auditorium in Pensacola




Nope. Good idea though.





.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> i do not like guessing games and you have given me and i have purchased many "conner jigs" so, just bring me fish and we can call it even...j/k...
> 
> i love my publix and $10 for a cooked chicken and two sides and rolls is a deal...



Grilled Pompano tonight Mike. 



Dang.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

beeritself said:


> That's very cool. I've never caught an octopus, or seen one in person for that matter. What do they eat?




I caught those two on Gulp Flats Worms.




.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> i do not like guessing games and you have given me and i have purchased many "conner jigs" so, just bring me fish and we can call it even...j/k...
> 
> i love my publix and $10 for a cooked chicken and two sides and rolls is a deal...


 
*Here ya Go Mike. *


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Garbo said:


> *Here ya Go Mike. *


okay...i'm hungry all over again! that looks marvelous, scrumptious, delicious, and i'm out of adjectives...

btt...


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Black Sea Bass - 5
Pinfish - 4 
Spanish Mack -1
Ladyfish - 2
PigFish -3
Octopus - 2
Gag Grouper - 2
Skate -1
Puffer -1
Squirrelfish -1 
Croaker -1

You can eat all of the above. Some may not in my top then though. At least you didn't get skunked. I want to know where this flounder hole is. If I were you I would never give it up though.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Perdido pass seawall.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Perdido pass seawall.


 
*That's Another Good Guess, but that's not it. *

*I have told a member where the spot is so that there would be no question as to where it truly is, and someone wouldn't think I am just saying "no that's not it" to everywhere someone suggests is the spot.*


*I do fish the Perdido Pass seawall from time to time and have caught a limit of Flounder there, but mostly in the Fall. You gonna loose alot of jigs bouncing the bottom for Flounder there......*

BTW, John..You Pissed at me?

.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Nope, why do you ask?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nope, why do you ask?


 

*The Mako Snatching Thing.......*



.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

No, not at all.


----------



## Toole Breeze (Mar 22, 2012)

By one of the bridges in Navarre.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Seawall at the Panama City Marina?


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

johnboatjosh said:


> Seawall at the Panama City Marina?


 beat me to it, that was gunna be my guess.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Toole Breeze said:


> By one of the bridges in Navarre.


 

*That's a great place to bottom bounce for flounder in the summer, but that's not it.*



..


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> Seawall at the Panama City Marina?


 
*That is so close it is sick, almost right, but not quite. *

*Hint. Your are Way Hot. *


.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Well....I had my hopes pinned on my first guess. If not the marina, and I'm "way hot" with my first guess, how about the west jetty in PC. Maybe??


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

If no love on the jetty guess, maybe St. Andrews Marina? If that's not it I'm tapping out! :surrender:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> If no love on the jetty guess, maybe St. Andrews Marina? If that's not it I'm tapping out! :surrender:


 
*That's Exactly where it is. *

*Between the 2nd and 6th Barge Pilings there is a large depression hole that normally holds enough flounder to get your limit pretty easily. Bottom Jigging Gulp Jerkshads there I have gotten my limit there many times in 30 minutes or so. *

*Johnboatjosh, Let me know where I can meet you and I will deliver on my promise. *



.


----------

